# Need to upgrade to kdeadmin 4.12.5?



## stephanelefou (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi, 

Just trying to make DKE 4 on 9.1. I got an error message: 
	
	



```
Found kdeadmin-4.8-4 but you need to upgrade to kdeadmin>=4.12.5.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1
```

Okay, how do I do that?  I did a `portsnap update` but no luck.

Thanks.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 1, 2014)

sysutils/kdeadmin4 has no version number in the Makefile. If you start after the `portsnap` - `make install clean` you will see the version 4.12.5 is in the port.


----------



## stephanelefou (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry but still not working.  I did a `portsnap update` and got: 
	
	



```
Ports tree is already up to date
```
 while `make install clean` still reports that I need to upgrade...  

Thanks.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 1, 2014)

Did you do `portsnap fetch` before that?

`man portsnap`:

```
update       
Update a ports tree extracted using the extract command.
You must run this command to apply changes to your ports
tree after downloading updates via the fetch or cron com‐
mands.  Again, note that in the parts of the ports tree
which are being updated, any local changes or additions will
be removed.
```


----------



## talsamon (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry, it seems I misinterpreted your post completely. I try to install x11/kde4, but can't reproduce the failure. For me it installs fine. Maybe, there are needed packages not updated in the system?


----------



## stephanelefou (Jul 2, 2014)

talsamon said:
			
		

> Did you do `portsnap fetch` before that?
> 
> `man portsnap`:
> 
> ...



I just did `portsnap fetch` and `portsnap extract` and `portsnap update`.  Here's what I got while attempting `make install clean`:

```
===> Found saved configuration for kde-4.12.5
===>Fetching all distfiles required by kde-4.12.5 for building
===> Extracting for kde-4.12.5
===  Patching for kde-4.12.5
===> Configuring for kde-4.12.5
===> Staging for kde-4.12.5
===>  kde-4.12.5 depends on package: kdeadmin>=4.12.5 - not found
===>  Found kdeadmin-4.8.4, but you need to upgrade to kdeadmin>=4.12.5
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
*** [install] Error code 1
```


----------



## stephanelefou (Jul 2, 2014)

Found out that re-installing kdeadmin4 (`make deinstall & make reinstall`) solved part of the problem.  Now the installer is complaining about kdenetwork4 so I'm doing the same for kdenetwork4 (and other packages if required) and will let you know.  Perhaps a `make config-recursive` would have been better in the 1st first place?

Stay tuned.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 2, 2014)

If you read `/usr/ports/UPDATING|grep kde4`  a lot of changes happened between 4.8.4 and now. I would deinstall and reinstall kde4 completely.


----------



## stephanelefou (Jul 3, 2014)

talsamon said:
			
		

> If you read `/usr/ports/UPDATING|grep kde4`  a lot of changes happened between 4.8.4 and now. I would deinstall and reinstall kde4 completely.



I'm using some old hardware for this project: Dell Optiplex GX150 (slim), 512MB RAM, 1 Ghz P3 CPU, shared video memory. After rebuilding ports individually, I ended up with some obscure error message about something with OpenGL and that I had to notify the "port maintainers" about the error or whatever, sorry I didn't write it down but attempting to make KDE4 on that machine messed up all the fonts that were installed for XFCE so I put the CD back in the drive and re-installed from scratch.  I'll stick with what was working: gnome2-lite and XFCE.  I only need this box as a "playing ground" for some experiments after all 

Thanks all.


----------

